# Verb -imek



## Guba

merhabalar 
I've been occurred already few tims the verb  'to be' in it -I- form (idim , ise , imiş etc. ) 
the only thing i couldn't understand is it usage. when would i use -I- and when other tenses
ex. :
*gelememişti* ~ *gelememiş idi* . 
In which case each of the above is used? 
İ also noticed this verb in other tenses: 
*burda imişin* and so and so...

herkeze şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## Rallino

Both are correct without any difference. 
 With verbs, these separate forms have become archaic nowadays. However, with nouns, they are still used to a certain extent. This is especially the case if there is an acronym:
 ex: _En başarılı organizasyon UNICEF idi._Though one can also perfectly say: _UNICEF'ti.




*burda imişin* and so and so...
		
Click to expand...

_Note that it's _burada imiş*s*in*._


----------



## Guba

sağolun  and this dosen't affect the moods or anythıng?



Rallino said:


> Both are correct without any difference.
> With verbs, these separate forms have become archaic nowadays. However, with nouns, they are still used to a certain extent. This is especially the case if there is an acronym:
> ex: _En başarılı organizasyon UNICEF idi._Though one can also perfectly say: _UNICEF'ti.
> 
> 
> _*Note that it's *_*burada imişsin**._



thanks  i know, it's just the i read that in dailly speaking the S goes down. is it?


----------



## WildWest

Guba said:


> merhabalar
> I've been occurred already few tims the verb  'to be' in it -I- form (idim , ise , imiş etc. )
> the only thing i couldn't understand is it usage. when would i use -I- and when other tenses
> ex. :
> *gelememişti* ~ *gelememiş idi* .
> In which case each of the above is used?
> İ also noticed this verb in other tenses:
> *burda imişin* and so and so...
> 
> *herkeze *şimdiden teşekkür ederim



All these answers aside, I jumped into the thread to correct a mistake. 

The correct way of saying the part in red is "herke*s*e". Most of the native speakers of Turkish do the same mistake, so you cannot be found guilty in any case 

However, you'd better keep this important rule in mind, especially in writing. In conversation, no one would notice that mistake easily. There are some other confusing words similar to this. I will just give two examples closely related to each other.

"Buraya _yalnız_ mı geldin?"  ===> It comes from "yalın"
"Buraya _yanlız_ mı geldin?" 

"Bu soruyu nasıl _yalnış_ yaparsın?" 
Bu soruyu nasıl _yanlış_ yaparsın?"  ===> It comes from "yan(ı)l-mak"


----------



## Reverence

Guba said:


> sağolun  and this dosen't affect the moods or anythıng?



Rather than affecting the moods, it creates its own additional mood by fundamentally nominalizing the verb and then verbalizing it back.

_Gelememişsin:_ You weren't able to come.

_Gelememiş idin _(or _Gelememiştin_): You hadn't been able to come.

Note that "Gelememiş" here has just become a nominal element, since that's how "i-" works. It's the verb itself and cannot the stand the sight of an usurper in its domain.

As such, the verb "i-" is what we use to create compound tenses in Turkish. You take a conjugated verb, slap the verb "i-" at its end, and conjugate it separately. Fusing it with the nominalized verb is optional (and in most cases, fashionable; "Gelememiş idin" is mostly dead as far as modern practice is concerned).



Guba said:


> thanks  i know, it's just the i read that in dailly speaking the S goes down. is it?



In certain accents only. I myself never say, "Yapmışın", for example. It depends.


----------



## Guba

WildWest, thank you so much for your reply! Really.
it's not something I didn't know (except 'herkese'- I wasn't sure ) but it is important to notice since I do these mistakes too. 
Thanks again


----------



## Guba

Reverence, Thanks mate!!! That is very useful  explanation. You really helped me!! 
So this verb informs the mood and put it in another 'new' tense. 
How would I translate the use of the verb with -mIş ? 
As in : sen gelmiş imişsin 
            Or even more complicated:
gelmiş idiisin (if i use it right)
i see also more forms of the verb: idi+isi  , imiş,   İmiş+ise.    What would be the correct use of each one?
is this verb influenced by vocals harmony?


----------



## Reverence

You're welcome.

Using "-miş" with "i-" after past tense is awkward; try to avoid it. If the nominalized verb is already in past tense, you can instead use "-di" with "i-". For example, instead of "gelmiş imişsin", use "gelmiş idin". Feel free to use "-miş" with any other nominalized element, however.

In other cases, let's conjugate "-miş":

imişim/-mişim (I was)
imişsin/-mişsin (You were; singular)
imiş/-miş (He/she/it was)
imişiz/-mişiz (We were)
imişsiniz/-mişsiniz (You were; plural)
imişler/-mişler (They were)

As for "-di":

idim/-dim (I was)
idin/-din (You were; singular)
idi/-di (He/she/it was)
idik/-dik (We were)
idiniz/-diniz (You were; plural)
idiler/-diler (They were)

So, instead of "gelmiş idiisin", you should say, "gelmiş idin".

The verb is harmonic when used in suffix form. You don't use "yapmişler"; it's "yapmışlar".

"İse" is simply the verb "i-" in conditional mood. The conditional mood works so much like a tense in Turkish that I like to call it conditional tense.

Gelecek isen/Geleceksen (If you will come)

There is no "imiş ise". Do not use two "i-"s in consecution. Remember; "i-" is the one and only. It can't even tolerate another verb; what would happen if you put two "i-"s together in a sentence? A fight would break out.


----------



## Guba

Hehehe i like your method .
Ok. So I can say 'gelecek imiş/imişiz', right? 
So with wich tense sufixes can i use the verb except -DI , -mIş and -IsA ? and What would be the translation of each? 


I saw in a website that there are moods using  two '-I '  on one single verb. (İmiş+ise and İdi+isi) so how can that happen? İs it something irregular?


----------



## Reverence

_Gelecek imiş_ and _Gelecek imişiz_ are correct. Obsolete, but technically correct.

You'll be hard pressed to find any example of "i-" being used with something other than "-di", "-miş" and "-se". Since the main purpose of "i-" is to create compound tenses and noun clauses, these three are the only forms with which "i-" traditionally goes together.

About multiple "i-"s; again, avoid using such structures. When you need to use both past tense and conditional mood, turn the conditional mood into a suffix. Like, "imişse" and "idiyse". Anything else you might have seen in that website is so old and abandoned, "archaic" doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Guba

seni çok çok çok teşekkür ederim!  bana çok yardı ettin, sağolun


----------



## FlyingBird

Guba said:


> *size* çok çok çok teşekkür ederim!  bana çok yardı*m* ettin*iz*, sağolun


Bana=to me
sana=to you
ona=to him/her
bize=to us
size=to you (plural)
onlara=to them

teşekkür=thank
teşekkür etmek=to thank
teşekkür ederim=thank you (i thank you)

yardım=help
yardım etmek=to help
bana yardım ettin=you helped me

sağ olmak=to be well
Sağ ol=be well
sağ olun=be (plural) well


----------

